# Should you season All-Clad Stainless cookware?



## oaktowncook (Feb 25, 2004)

I have had a set of Stainless All-Clad for a few months...  recently a friend of mine (whos cooking advice I would normally trust) told me I should season the interior of the pans.  I have only heard of seasoning cast iron though, and am not sure how/if stainless will react to this.

I have looked all over the net and do not see anyone recommending seasoning stainless, nor does All-Clad recommend doing this.  I suppose it could not hurt the pans too bad, as his look fine, but I am curious.  

Any advice?


----------



## scott123 (Feb 25, 2004)

Like you, I have never heard of anyone seasoning stainless steel.

That being said, technically, they can probably be seasoned without damage to pan. Why would you though? The whole purpose for stainless steel is to have a surface that can be scoured clean.

Email All-Clad, I'm sure they'll dissuade you.  Here's the link:

info@allclad.com

If you do decide to season them, don't season your whole set.  Only saute pans should ever get seasoned.


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 25, 2004)

I have stainless, have never seasoned the pans and have owned them for 10 years.  I dont see the reason for it. I agree with Scott... see what the company has to say. (and let us know...we're curious)


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2004)

I have to agree with everyone else!


----------

